# Featured: Limoncello, an Imola Yellow B6 Audi S4 on Klutch



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just in case you attended this summer's Waterfest show in New Jersey, you likely spotted this Imola Yellow Audi S4 sedan parked at the NGP stand in the vendor area. Truth is. It's hard to miss.

Sitting super low and rolling on 19x9.5" Miro 111 wheels that bare more than a passing resemblance to BBS motorsport wheels one might see on a Porsche RS Spyder LMP2 car in similar yellow paint, it's fair to say this B6 is one of the cooler looking specimens we've seen of its breed. Read more about it over on Klutch.

* Full Story *


----------

